# Speaker replacement - MK2 Audi TT



## memnoch (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello

I've noticed that the speaker in the lower part of the drivers door in my '57 plate Audi TT has blown and is very distorted when playing any deeper sounds. Whilst the car was in getting serviced with Stockport Audi I asked for a quote to replace the speaker and they quoted £200!

Does anyone know any Audi independent garages in the Manchester area that may be able to sort this out a little cheaper?

Thanks in advance

Owen


----------



## kerrgsxr1000 (Jun 24, 2010)

Is it a BOSE system? cause my bottom base speakers just went both of them right and left. Its a 57 plate too! I am onto Audi now about it not happy just replaced a turbo last week at 58,000? I had to pay half the bill for it if one more thing goes wrong with this car its gone! I had a A4 before the tt and the gearbox went on that I thought Audi was ment to be quality?


----------



## memnoch (Aug 9, 2004)

No its the non BOSE speaker - but I completely agree about Audi quality....... the window regulator in this car went wrong a week before it went in for a service but Audi did agree to pay for most of it (the car came out of warrenty in March)


----------



## dave (Dec 26, 2009)

Must be a common problem - the speaker (non-bose) in my passenger door has packed in too (very distorted bass). Anyone know if its a standard size which could be bought in the likes of halfords?

I also had my drivers window regulator replaced about a month ago (also 57 plate) - Audi paid for most leaving me about £100 to pay - how much did they charge you?

At least I've only done 36K so turbo should last another year!

I wonder what other gremlins are lurking under the bonnet or inside the doors?


----------



## kerrgsxr1000 (Jun 24, 2010)

My car was 13 months out of warranty but only 58,000 and the car started using quite a bit of oil and noticed the tail pipes where sooty. Audi said the seals on the turbo were gone hence using oil so the bill was £1100 but I had to pay £580 towards it thats wrong I think on a car with only 58,000 on it.


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

kerrgsxr1000 said:


> My car was 13 months out of warranty but only 58,000 and the car started using quite a bit of oil and noticed the tail pipes where sooty. Audi said the seals on the turbo were gone hence using oil so the bill was £1100 but I had to pay £580 towards it thats wrong I think on a car with only 58,000 on it.


if your car was 13 months out of warranty im surprised audi paid half towards the turbo  
i know they,re not supposed to go so easily but your car was out of warranty so they could have said " tough luck you should have extended your warranty "
by the way kerrgsxr1000 -im not defending audi in anyway,shape or form ,just think that you had a ickle bit of luck from a bad situation


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am pretty sure I have the whole Bose set up minus the Amp £100 delivered if you fancy it, I also have a JL Audio set up which replaces ALL the speakers with crossovers and MDF rings, sounds amazing can do them for £250 delivered, retails is over £600 but the main part is the cross over has been fettled to work with a third speaker, just let me know, BUT if you want the top end I have ZR's which go for over £700,

I have a bit of an Audio fetish and now have door builds anyone who has listened to my car will vouch for the clarity and bass


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm looking to do the speaker replacement on my 2008 MKII Roadster and, for those who have tackled the task on their own, anyone know of any good threads here (or otherwise) that have diagrams pulling the doors apart? I think I have all of the speaker sizes for the dash tweeter, door speakers, etc. But I'm unsure how to get to them, and especially the speakers behind the seats. Yikes!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Do a search under my name as I have had the most audio work done probably


----------



## markbest2 (Aug 5, 2009)

i have had the same problem with mine, i had to convince audi to replace it and mine is on a 59 plate, :x but after a nearly screaming match in the showroom they eventually said thy would 

as for the window regulators they are common on TT's. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

my caris starting to drink a little oil :evil: its only covred 11k.. need to keep a eye on it..


----------

